# Grrr need to vent...



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

I dont get it, and i probably never will... :scratchhead: BUT imma vent about it anyways... 

My MIL lives with her mom..her mom is in a motorized chair, my BIL also lives there... my MIL has gone without cigs for 3-4 days now, and yes, its hell being around her, but Dr says if she doesnt quit, she will die alot sooner then she wants.  Anyway... NOT the point of this blog... 

Her mom expects everything to be done HER way... she complains that her daughter doesnt do ENOUGH stuff for herself, (remind you: her feet are swollen as are her legs, shes on Oxygen 27/7.) 

So, today, at the 4th of July family cookout, her mom weighs in on her about how she needs to do more for herself then letting others wait on her hand and foot, she just keeps on and on at her until finally someone speaks up "you dont have to keep on at her" she gets pissed and takes off in her scooter... how childish is this?? I mean, come on, its you daughter for crying out loud... shes in bad shape, she does all she can do... all she wants is a little support until shes back on her feet... 

Im so tired of the drama in this family... why watch Jerry Springer on tv when you can just go sit in my MIL's back yard.. *sighs*


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sure the drama didn't just pop up now. Your in-laws have probably been like this since before your wedding. You married into this family. You're going to have to put up and deal or leave. I doubt they are going to change now. I say pop some popcorn and sit back, enjoy! As long as it doesn't involve you.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

1nurse said:


> I'm sure the drama didn't just pop up now. Your in-laws have probably been like this since before your wedding. You married into this family. You're going to have to put up and deal or leave. I doubt they are going to change now. I say pop some popcorn and sit back, enjoy! As long as it doesn't involve you.


lol yeah, ive been in this family for 3 years now... ive seen ALOT worse then today.. it was just really hot today and we were watchin the 2 kids because their momma was too lazy to do it.. i just needed to vent and figured this was a good place to do it..


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I know what you mean about the family drama. even though i live far from most my family, i still get wind of it. its really infuriating sometimes.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Live far away from family and the most horible of them has now deceased, except for one whom I had to cut off and out of my life to keep my sanity.

I know drama !!! .... and why I hate it so. Took me over 40 years to cut that one person out of my life and it was given decades of thought. After that, things sure got nice


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Vent it out 'cuz nothing is going to change! I've been married for 12 years now and it just gets worse....doesn't get better. 

As said above....pop the popcorn and let 'em go at it. Don't get involved. And be happy they're not staying at YOUR house for three weeks!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Sometimes when they have a "blow out" my H's grandma will come up here in her chair and EVERYONE follows her..so we're kinda dragged into when its brought up to our house... we live 6 to 7 blocks away... some of it I find funny...its mostly childish stuff cause someone dont get their way..


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

:lol: Sorry, I get to laugh with you this time. I can picture the circus parade coming up the street to your house.....led by a poor old woman in a motor-chair....:rofl:

Lock the doors, turn the lights off and HIDE!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

:lol: Great visual. :iagree:


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

MsStacy said:


> :lol: Sorry, I get to laugh with you this time. I can picture the circus parade coming up the street to your house.....led by a poor old woman in a motor-chair....:rofl:
> 
> Lock the doors, turn the lights off and HIDE!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:lol: i LOLed outloud on that one... My biological dad came down today! I dont think my day can be ruined! It was so awsome, cried when he got here, cried more when he left... i miss him lots.


----------

